# -_-



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

I am beginning to hate this forum. It is always in bad times that I need to come on here, not good times like when I add plants or buy a new filter. That could be because I am poor and can rarely buy new plants or filters... Anyway, eventually I'll have some fun times on here.

But not until this evil fish gets better DX

Same old same old, Noel has ich. But she shouldn't, because about a month or so ago I started Ich treatment with RidIch Plus for about... 15 days? Maybe. And then there was nothing for two weeks after treatment.

But now the spots are back. And there are more this time!! Today after changing the water I added PraziPro (since it is a one dose treatment and I was just being cautious), so now I am afraid to do more ich treatment until the standard week from now which is when I can change the water again.

Anyway, I am freaking frustrated and confused. The Ich should be gone, but now it is back. I am beginning to think that what they said about Ich being present in every tank, but only effecting fish with bad immune systems, could be true. In which case I need to boost her immune system. But I don't know how to do that. Cause I don't know what is wrong with her -_- Poor evil Noel, it is like she is in a perpetual state of ich.

Except that I just looked at her again and I cant find any of the spots? I think I am losing my mind! Maybe I do have rabies...


----------

